
New Series: Getting Stuck While Doing Test-Driven Development - waterlink
http://www.tddfellow.com/blog/2016/08/30/getting-stuck-while-doing-tdd-part-1-example/
======
waterlink
This is only the first part. It shows an example of a naive application of 3
rules of TDD. Next article in the series will reveal what is wrong with the
result and final article of the series will reveal additional discipline that
prevents one from getting stuck in the first place.

------
waterlink
Constructive feedback and shares are warmly welcome :)

